
The Sharing Economy and the Future of Finance - prostoalex
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/03/the-sharing-economy-and-the-future-of-finance/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
xnull2guest
I find it baffling that the author so fluidly transitions between an
indictment of fixed cost rent extraction to "Regardless of its criticism, the
sharing economy is expected to generate revenues up to ..."

The criticism waged against the new middlemen is effectively that the sharing
economy is _not_ 'a change of systemic concentration of wealth' and _not_ 'a
systematic change of finance', but rather a changing of hands and an obscuring
of it.

To follow this so whimsically with 'younger generations ... more empowered'
and 'the world has changed' makes me question whether the author comprehended
the articles he linked to.

